# Zante Currants



## Boatboy24 (May 1, 2012)

I see a lot of mention of adding raisins to primary, and black currant notes are often mentioned when describing certain wines. Anyone ever use zante currants as you would raisins in primary?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 1, 2012)

I use them, been told they are really dries Champagne grapes


----------



## bzac (May 1, 2012)

they are actualy a black corinth grape , a type of vinifera . check out my kit tweak thread 

sometimes they are called champagne grapes but its an american fruit industry maketing name , they are not actualy used in champagne


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 1, 2012)

They still work


----------



## KSmith3011 (May 1, 2012)

I use them in my low end kits to add some organic matter for the yeast. I think it adds a smoother feel once the wines age.


----------



## bzac (May 2, 2012)

mmadmikes1 said:


> They still work



I agree, if you can't find wine raisins these being vinifera are a great alternative .

With any raisin addition wouldn't go over a pound per kit as they can add a sherry character if you add too many


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks all! Any advantages or disadvantages of currants vs. raisins, or certain types of "non-wine" raisins? Next kit in the primary will likely be a low end cabernet sauvignon that I'd like to play with a bit.


----------



## George_A (May 17, 2012)

Boatboy24 said:


> I see a lot of mention of adding raisins to primary, and black currant notes are often mentioned when describing certain wines. Anyone ever use zante currants as you would raisins in primary?


I would recommend wine raisins which have acidity, tannins and sweetness of commercial wine grapes.


----------

